
Ask HN: Have offer, still talking other companies - kwc98
I have an offer than I would be happy to take however I am still discussing opportunities with other companies. Should I tell the company that has given me an offer that:
I accept and give my notice, possibly quitting before starting?
That I have other offers I am working on, hold on?<p>Thanks
======
jacquesm
Don't tell them you have other offers. Set a reasonable date by which you
should decide (a few weeks at most) and conclude all your negotiations by
then, tell the 'winning' party that you accept their offer and hand in your
notice.

